
Show HN: Talkus – Chat with your website users from Slack - acemtp
https://www.talkus.io
======
rekoros
If you'd also like to respond to tweets and Facebook messages from Slack (and
Skype), take a look at
[https://sameroom.io/attend](https://sameroom.io/attend)

------
Shipow
Looks really promising, it's great to see new comers trying to solve and
improve communication with customers as it is probably the most impactful
topic for SaaS company.

~~~
acemtp
Thank you for your comment. We'll do our best to achieve this mission :)

------
chezmo
I love the fact that you don't need to add another app to your startup stack.

~~~
acemtp
On the paper, it's cool, in real use, it's even better

